# Quinn go POP!



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/8595018.stm

More of an impact on the commercial market to be honest, Quinn often undercut composite market rates by silly amounts.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

not good!

assuming you know lloyd, what happens if they go bust?

i've got a policy with them, will i lose what will essentially be a years ncb?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Unless things have changed since yesterday (not read the news today, been laying a laminate floor! lol!), existing policies are unaffected and claims will be met. It's just that the regulators have prevented Quinn from writing any further new business.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

ah well.

theyre service is shocking, but im just putting up with them till i get a years ncb!


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

Is this just Quinn or Quinn direct?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Quinn Direct too http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/markets/article.html?in_article_id=502070&in_page_id=3

As things stand at the moment, you should be OK until your renewal falls due.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL, the kind of time when you just want to shout a big..


WAAAYYY


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

oh dear... if they go bust im gonna have to sell my car


----------

